# So I'm in the mall again and I see this guy,,,



## ppalmernc (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok, here I go again. I was walking through the mall yesterday and came across this guy doing shirts, u design it. Anyone see these guys before? 
He had a bunch of transfers that I never saw before, one example is MW3. it was a nice design and the people liked it. I've never seen these anywhere. Is he making them himself or what?

He also offers you to design the shirt right there and prints it out and heat applies it.

I'll have to buy a shirt and design it myself to see his whole process.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

What is he printing on? Direct to the shirt? A transfer? Did you watch him in action?


----------



## ppalmernc (Nov 4, 2007)

Not DTG. but he does have a printer behind some doors. He's printing some kind of transfers. I'll go buy a shirt for the $25 just to satisfy my bug.


----------



## 321go (Aug 13, 2011)

ppalmernc said:


> Not DTG. but he does have a printer behind some doors. He's printing some kind of transfers. I'll go buy a shirt for the $25 just to satisfy my bug.


sounds like a simple inkjet transfer set up if you ask me?


----------



## ppalmernc (Nov 4, 2007)

Are you talking about something like an epson workforce 30 and some chromablast inks?


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

ya it sounds like basic heat transfers. is he offering the designs on any color shirt?
I doubt that MW3 design is licensed


----------



## CreativiTEES (Sep 1, 2010)

Its probably plastisol transfers that he is doing and ink jet transfers for custom prints on demand. I know the guys at the mall over here have plastisol tranfers in a whole bunch of different designs like jersey shore and whatever is popular at the moment. I had asked a similiar question a while ago and everyone said to check places like proworld but I couldn't find those exact transfers just more generic ones.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Take pics with your cell. Would love to see what he is selling.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

CreativiTees, if you go to the Atlantic City ISS show they have a guy there that prints Plastisol transfers in Gang sheets. He's the same guy that prints all the transfers for the guys at most of the malls and Jersey Shore itself. 

Can't remember his name, but he'll do just about anything.


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

Did you find out yet?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

They either use Transfers or Plastisol Transfers so they can heat press on Dark and Light t-shirts. 

We use to have a guy in our mall in a Kiosk, but another company came in and opened a store. So the mall doesn't let the Kiosk in anymore. 

We're in Ocean County for those of you in NJ.


----------



## CreativiTEES (Sep 1, 2010)

selanac said:


> CreativiTees, if you go to the Atlantic City ISS show they have a guy there that prints Plastisol transfers in Gang sheets. He's the same guy that prints all the transfers for the guys at most of the malls and Jersey Shore itself.
> 
> Can't remember his name, but he'll do just about anything.


Thanks I definitely plan on going to the show this year, doesn't hurt that its in AC either. I will keep my eyes peeled for him, everyone has the same ones I know they have to be around here somewhere. Now I have to plan a shirt to make to wear to ISS...


----------



## ppalmernc (Nov 4, 2007)

Going this weekend to buy a shirt. Got to design something right there on the spot so he doesnt pull it out of an envelope and press it on. I want to see it in action.


----------



## vickijd (May 22, 2011)

Just wanted to say hello. I've been a member of the t-shirt forums for a little while now, but I don't think I've ever posted! 

I saw a mention of the ISS Atlantic City so I decided to jump in. I live very close to AC. I have a very small business that I run from my home. This year at the ISS I purchased a heat press and I've only had a few jobs with it.

I have two jobs pending now, but I am surely fed up with Transfer Express. I called to place an order, earlier today, 12/22, two color Easy Print, and guess how long it would be for delivery? January 3rd!!! I told the customer that I'd have it to him by then. Now I'm in a predicament.

They also messed up 3/3 orders that I've made with them so far.  Is there anyone else that you (or anyone here) can recommend for transfers? 

Thanks in advance,
Vicki


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm in Toms River Vicki, where are you? AceTransCo.com also does transfers to order, but don't know how long they'll take.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Not sure what went wrong with your past orders.....For me, Transfer Express has been flawless....As far as your new order, they do take some days off for Christmas and Fedex does not move for 3 days over New Years.....A 2 colour Easy Print ordered today should ship Dec 29.....If you are a 1 day ship you get it before New Years.....Otherwise next Fedex delivery is Jan 03.....


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Where is Transfer Express Located?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Ohio........


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Sounds like it would be a One Day Ship. Don't really know what Mileage they consider one day.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Not to NJ..... [media]http://www.ups.com/using/services/servicemaps/maps25/map_0238.gif[/media] Plus Vicki did not indicate when she needed them....


----------



## vickijd (May 22, 2011)

I'm in Mays Landing, near the Hamilton Mall. I'm definitely doing to give AceTrans a call tomorrow and see if they can do any better. 

I am a two day ship from Ohio (TExpress), so that would make my delivery date Jan 3rd, which is a small problem for me, still doable, but I will be very, very rushed. Which I don't like.

I kind of figured (not being very experienced with transfers) that ordering today would give me plenty of time to get them to work on during the school's break - WRONG! Didn't think about the transfer companies being closed for three of those days and some are actually closed during the entire week.

The problems that I had with TE were as follows:

I ordered transfers for my own personal business, just a one color easy print, but I wanted my website to be small on an extra line below my phone number, it came out HUGE and across the entire width of the shirt which looked horrible. There was a breakdown in communication between the rep that I spoke to on the phone and the person in the art department because that guy completely understood what I wanted, but when the order went to the next person, it got lost in transit.

The second problem was almost identical. This time it was a two color Easy Print. I love the Easy View that they have, because it gives you an idea of what you will get. When I input my colors which were neon yellow and black ( the design was of a tennis ball with flames around it and text) I wanted the text black, outlining black and tennis ball yellow. Since they won't email you a quick proof without charging you $10 for it, I again, spoke to the rep and he agreed with me that the ball should be yellow and told me no problem, they would make it yellow. It came to me with black text and a BLACK tennis ball with yellow outlines! Then, I had to jump through all kinds of hoops for them to make it right. Spent another hour and a half of my time on the phone with supervisors.

The third issue came about because of a sponsor sheet/transfer. This was not as big of a deal due to the fact that they did send a proof. I listed the sponsors that I needed off a scan, and they completely disregarded it, and used all of the sponsors off the scan instead of the list. I always, always call them. I figured that there is less of a chance of a mistake that way. Hmmmm....

I asked if they could just email me everything before they print it, and they said it would be $10. Well, I don't really make that much using transfers cause they're just too expensive as it is. Once you add in the cost plus the shipping, you can't compete with local screenprinters, so paying an extra $10 is out of the question for me. They said the reason for the fee was that people were asking for artwork and then NOT ordering. Now, I can understand that, however I raised a suggestion to them at that point. Why don't they just charge the $10, then credit it back to you when you place the order? Makes sense, right? This would save money for both sides in case there was a breakdown in communication that was their fault as well.

I think TE has a great setup, but 3/3 times with mistakes is just too scary for me. Especially when I am trying to impress new customers with EXACTLY what they asked for and be on time with my orders. They are actually closed tomorrow and Monday for Christmas and then the following Monday for New Years day. I told the guy he was lucky to have so many days off for the holiday, but I wasn't! 



Thanks for the suggestions and quick replies.

~Vicki


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

vickijd said:


> Since they won't email you a quick proof without charging you $10 for it, I again, spoke to the rep and he agreed with me that the ball should be yellow and told me no problem, they would make it yellow. It came to me with black text and a BLACK tennis ball with yellow outlines! Then, I had to jump through all kinds of hoops for them to make it right. Spent another hour and a half of my time on the phone with supervisors.


Not to sound snarky, but get a proof!

That hour and a half is worth more than $10 of your time right?


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

vickijd said:


> Once you add in the cost plus the shipping, you can't compete with local screenprinters, so paying an extra $10 is out of the question for me.


You shouldn't be trying to compete against screen printers then. Transfers are a different business model entirely from screen printing. 

Transfers are best for short run, fast turnaround, full color orders. Screen printing is the worst printing method for these orders.

Go after orders you have an advantage on against printers. Don't put yourself in a position where $10 is going to break you.

Also, if you're serious about it, spend the $99 on an epson 1100 and another $250 on ink and paper and start printing your own transfers.

And, when you're printing your own? Make sure the customer approves a proof


----------



## vickijd (May 22, 2011)

headfirst said:


> You shouldn't be trying to compete against screen printers then. Transfers are a different business model entirely from screen printing.
> 
> Transfers are best for short run, fast turnaround, full color orders. Screen printing is the worst printing method for these orders.
> 
> Go after orders you have an advantage on against printers. Don't put yourself in a position where $10 is going to break you.


Thank you for all of your advice. It's all good. As I've said, I'm new at this, so every mistake that I make is a learning experience. I really thought that I could compete with the screen printers because of the fast turnaround time, but what is happening is that it is taking much longer to get the transfers than I anticipated. This time, it will take me almost two weeks to get a two color Easy Print.  I also thought that transfers were competitive with screen printing, because they advertise them to be "screen printed transfers." I was really led to believe that I could compete with screen printers when I purchased the press. Guess that was a good salesman and an uneducated consumer! lol

No matter what every person that I've ever come in contact with is only concerned with one thing - price. These are mostly organizations, schools, fundraisers, etc. The last guy that I did shirts for we only made $1 profit /shirt. They were two color on one side and one color on the back. They just wanted to give us the job because the guy is our friend, and at that rate he wound up paying us $1.50 more per shirt than he usually pays the screen printer that he previously went to. That is why I couldn't afford the $10. I know all the don'ts about low pricing, but I really wanted to, at least, give my press a little exercise, being that I spent a small fortune on it! 

I was unaware that there is a printer for $99 that you could use for making transfers. That is something that I will definitely look into at this year's ISS. The ink does sound pricey, though! Oh, and there will definitely be a proof involved if I ever go that route!

Oh, just one more thing about the orders that I placed and getting a proof, etc. I think that I would have been more apt to pay for the proofs if there were a lot of intricate changes to the design, but there were not. It seemed simple enough, even the rep on the phone said that it was no big deal. 

Thanks again for all the advice & tips,
~Vicki


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

vickijd said:


> This time, it will take me almost two weeks to get a two color Easy Print.  I also thought that transfers were competitive with screen printing, because they advertise them to be "screen printed transfers."


Try Versatranz. I think they are a sponsor here and I always like to throw support to local businesses. They make a really nice transfer and ship pretty quick.

That being said, I have no idea what the holidays are doing to their shipping schedule. 

I can PM you contact info for one of their reps if you want.



vickijd said:


> I was really led to believe that I could compete with screen printers when I purchased the press. Guess that was a good salesman and an uneducated consumer! lol


If that was the case why would screen printers deal with the stress of tens (or even hundreds) of thousands of dollars in equipment and inventory, employees and all the overhead that comes with it?

A heat press is good tool, but it will in no way compete with a screen printer unless it is on jobs that dont make sense to burn screens for. Even then, you'll need more than just a heatpress. 



vickijd said:


> No matter what every person that I've ever come in contact with is only concerned with one thing - price. These are mostly organizations, schools, fundraisers, etc.


Create value. Consumers purchase on value. For some customers that value driver is price. For others it's convenience or service or delivery time. There are so many reasons customers buy, you just need to find your ideal customer. 

How much do you want to sell your shirts for and who is willing to buy them at the price you want sell them for?

Then figure out what you're going to need to deliver in order to get that price. Will you have to offer same day service? Onsite shirt pressing? Try it on before you buy it? What type of service would you need to provide to create enough value to justify your prices?

The same person that wouldn't spend $8 on a t-shirt they had to order from you might spend $25 for a shirt they get to pick from your selection onsite at the bowling alley at "League Shirt Night" or something like that.

You can do a lot of things with a heatpress and an inkjet that I cannot even think of doing with a screen press.



vickijd said:


> The last guy that I did shirts for we only made $1 profit /shirt. They were two color on one side and one color on the back. They just wanted to give us the job because the guy is our friend, and at that rate he wound up paying us $1.50 more per shirt than he usually pays the screen printer that he previously went to. That is why I couldn't afford the $10. I know all the don'ts about low pricing, but I really wanted to, at least, give my press a little exercise, being that I spent a small fortune on it!


It's ok to say no. It's the most powerful word in your vocabulary. 

It's ok you took a BS job. We all do. Some of us more than others. The only way any of us learn is by making mistakes. Think of it this way. You're a bit more experienced today than you were yesterday. 

You paid for that education, now use it. 



vickijd said:


> I was unaware that there is a printer for $99 that you could use for making transfers. That is something that I will definitely look into at this year's ISS. The ink does sound pricey, though!


The price varies wildly. I paid $129 for mine. It's the Epson Workforce 1100

The ink isn't that expensive I was figuring a CIS into the price. I don't use mine for transfers so I'm not entirely sure if the stock ink will work or if you will need new ink for it to make your transfers. 

You don't need the CIS to start, but I would plan on buying one as it will cut your ink costs significantly. 

Check craigslist too, I saw used one here in Detroit recently with a CIS already installed for about $150. 

As for papers ask for recommendations here in the ink jet transfer section of the forum for papers. We don't really use a lot of inkjet, but I have tried out JPSS and Cottonmate Dark in the past. They're both decent for what they are.



vickijd said:


> Oh, just one more thing about the orders that I placed and getting a proof, etc. I think that I would have been more apt to pay for the proofs if there were a lot of intricate changes to the design, but there were not. It seemed simple enough, even the rep on the phone said that it was no big deal.


When you were a child did you ever play the game telephone?

The rep you spoke with on the phone probably relayed your conversation to a project manager then possibly over to an artist so then may have had someone else in the prepress room sign off on it and then a pressman ran the transfers who never talk with anyone about it and is only going from the work order he received.

By the time it goes all the way down the line, a yellow circle could turn into a blue square and without a proof, no one would be the wiser.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Transfers and screen printing do not always compete with one another, they are alternates....While you certainly can not get every job, if you position transfers right, you will make sales....

My clients love the art available for Easy Prints.....And I can usually deliver an order of shirt using Easy Prints faster than a screen printer most of the time (they can deliver quicker but most of the time choose not to).....In a typical week I can order Mon.(by 3 pm eastern) and have my transfers Wed. (1 colour) or Thu. (2 colour) and still have them pressed and delivered for a weekend event.....

Transfers are great for ongoing orders......School, churches, teams, businesses, etc. where they do not want to buy a large quantity to keep in stock.....I give a better price for white and black transfers and gang the designs with multiple orders.....When I have extra room on a sheet, I order past art to fill in my stock....

As far as ink jet transfers, I have never bothered with them....Just not my "cup of tea"....


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You can always buy a Manual Screen printing press to compete with other local screen printers. There's a guy in Galloway, NJ that's not that expensive.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

headfirst said:


> Transfers are best for short run, fast turnaround, full color orders. Screen printing is the worst printing method for these orders.


She's talking about plastisol transfers which are screenprinted. Screenprinted transfers have advantages and disadvantages but small runs aren't on either list.


----------



## Des Studio (Apr 8, 2009)

royster13 said:


> Ohio........


It don't matter where you order from or where your at, it maters where the shipper sends the order.

I ordered a Cutter plotter from St. Louis, MO. and I am in Thayer, MO. so about 225 miles or so.

My order was shipped by Fedex and going St. Louis, MO to Champain, IL to Memphis, TN to Thayer MO for about a 775 mile trip.

So Fedex has my order riding around an extra 550 miles and 2 other states! Actually 3 other states since it will go through Arkansas to get here from Tennessee LOL
So 4 states to ship from MO. to MO. 

I won't complain, I ordered on Tuesday almost 5PM and supposed to get it Thursday (today) so still only about 2 days.

There are other items I ordered other places end of last week I expected to get this week, but tracking says they won't be here till next week. Not the companies fault I bought from, they gave the items to the shipper fast.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

It still must be cheaper to combined shipments.

Who would have thunk it


----------

